# 1982 Gheenoe "'82 Blue" Project Boat



## jonathonpauls (Jul 22, 2012)

http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/jonathonpauls/photo1.jpg

First time Gheenoe Owner - looking to mod a bunch but keep it simple, stripping and sanding coming up and saving up for a motor (10hp - 15hp).


----------



## jonathonpauls (Jul 22, 2012)

Update: So I have been very slow on this project, work, family, going back to school, all the normal excuses. However, in lieu of the upcoming hunting season and some jabs thown by my best friend I have managed to get some more work done. I also purchased a lot of the gear. The biggest purchase was the 1976 Merc 110 - 10hp in excellent shape. Needs some minor upgrading, plugs, wires, fuel line, etc and it will be up and running.

'82 Blue is coming along nicely, I decided a few months ago to cut out the back and front seats and put in some decks. The transom I rebuilt late last year and it came out great. Primer coat on the outside, will paint with Top Coat hopefully by the end of August. Enjoy the pics!http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Blue is looking good! Can't wait to see more progress photo's!


----------



## jonathonpauls (Jul 22, 2012)

Finished the front and beck decks, primed and painted the interior. Now I have to finish glassing the decks, prime, and then paint. Then I'm hitting the topcoat and installing the rails. Hope you enjoy the photos.http://s1073.photobucket.com/user/jonathonpauls/slideshow/


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

> Finished the front and beck decks, primed and painted the interior.  Now I have to finish glassing the decks, prime, and then paint.  Then I'm hitting the topcoat and installing the rails.  Hope you enjoy the photos.http://s1073.photobucket.com/user/jonathonpauls/slideshow/


I tried to view this, but it says it is private


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

> > Finished the front and beck decks, primed and painted the interior.  Now I have to finish glassing the decks, prime, and then paint.  Then I'm hitting the topcoat and installing the rails.  Hope you enjoy the photos.http://s1073.photobucket.com/user/jonathonpauls/slideshow/
> 
> 
> I tried to view this, but it says it is private


x2, But nice job anyways! 

I'm on the same boat, no pun intended...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1376348540


----------



## jonathonpauls (Jul 22, 2012)

I changed the privacy setting so everyone should be able to view now


----------

